# Glaze over SRP?



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I want to put down a coat of SRP primarily to fill some swirls. Is it recommended to put a glaze down over this before applying an LSP? If so, is there a glaze which will not remove the fillers that SRP puts down? i.e. a glaze that does not contain any chemical cleaners nor abrasives?


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

EGP is designed to go over SRP. Then add a glaze and then a LSP


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

Ive used CG EZ Creme glaze to good effect over SRP


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

My understanding of EGP is that its a sealant. What I want to do, is fill some light swirls with SRP, then add some wetness with the help of a good glaze (and ensuring the glaze does not take away the fillers that SRP leaves), then top it off with durable wax, like Collinite 915.

CG EZ Creme Glaze? Might look into that...


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I have also used EZ Creme loads of time over SRP and find it works very well, take a look:



















You could also try Megs 7.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Hmm, tastey! lol - thanks very much ahaydock - Those pictures are awesome, and as I have a blue car (albeit slightly darker) they're very relevant to my needs


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

Norman said:


> EGP is designed to go over SRP. Then add a glaze and then a LSP


been a while since i have used SRP, but as said EGP over the SRP is the way to go,its lovely to use, and in a liquid form

hth


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Snail said:


> been a while since i have used SRP, but as said EGP over the SRP is the way to go,its lovely to use, and in a liquid form
> 
> hth


Yeah, but SRP, then EGP, then a glaze and then an LSP is a bit overkill really, and EGP is an LSP in its own right anyway. What I'd rather do, is just use SRP, then some glaze and then a nice wax on top.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I used Meguair's Show Car Glaze (#7) over AG SRP to great effect, left the finish super wet - and that was on silver! :doublesho

I'm unsure how much of the SRP it removed tho, however #7 is non-abrasive and actually contains fillers too so IMO it should leave you with anymore swirls than after the SRP treatment. 

You'll need to seal #7 off with a sealant or wax - I don't think AG EGP will 'bond' to Megs #7 - maybe someone could shed some light on this tho?!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Loads of choices for glaze... for light colours I'd be looking to Clearkote Vanilla Moose, but this is also cleaning and lightly abrasive so will undo your SRP work - so I'd replace SRP with this. Dark colours, I'd go #7 or Clearkote Yellow Cream Wax over the SRP and then follow with a wax of your choice.

EZ is very nice, but do keep in mind that it lightly cleaning so will act to undo a little if not more (depending on how you work it) of your SRP work.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

This may also help: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=22374


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Excellent - Thanks very much. Not wanting to undo SRP's work, I think I'll do this: -

AG SRP
Meg's #7
Collinite 915

(Well, not just yet, I will be doing that just before the winter to protect the car - my summer detail will be something different; haven't thought what yet)


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Ill give another vote to EGP.

I use:
1 AG SRP
2 AG EGP
3 Collinite 915

Fantastic results and very very very durable. I have topped up the wax, but find that a quick detailer during the drying process helps greatly. I use Meguiars Last Touch for this.

Another tip for EGP is to put it into a spray bottle, makes application even easier!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

I neva new i could Megs #7 over SRP thats good to hear lol


----------



## djcla (May 17, 2008)

Hi, sorry to hijack thread , I am very new to this car washing game but finding it interesting. I want to clean up the other halfs MX5 on the weekend so have bought some AG Super Resin Polish. What should i buy to apply it with? Also what is the minimum i need to do/buy after applying it? I do not know what half these acronims mean in the thread? ALso any recommendations on what cloth to buy for washing and drying the car? 

Help would be appriciated


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Im not one to buy stuff for the sake of it. This is was I use to great effect.

For applying the Super Resin Polish, we are lazy on here and say SRP. (http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/blue-perl-microfibre-applicator-pads-pkg/2/prod_186.html)

Then buff it off using (http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/micro...plush-detailing-towels-27-x-17-/prod_317.html)

To wash (http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/productlisting.aspx?cid=42&pid=22&c=Wash and Polish Mitts)

For drying I would recommend (http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/miracle-dryer-ultra-plush-25-x-36-/prod_362.html)

I hope that helps.

You may find that after the SRP, you want a better shine or durability, then you want to look at sealants, waxes etc. But see how you get on with the SRP though. Also note that I only quickly stuck those products online so you may get cheaper if you look about. Also note some are multipacks, ie two pads or three towels.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

if you use the SRP then it is worth also grabbing the EGP (Extra Gloss Protection) to top it with, as it will improve the looks a lot and lock in the benefits of the time spent on SRP, which isnt durable by itself. It takes a bit of technique to get the best from it, as its easy to use much too much etc, but with a bit of practice and a quick search on here you will find lots of detailed instructions on the best way to get the most from it...


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I used use the SRP+EGP combo the other weekend on my mums Yaris, very impressed with the finish. I used a german applicator to apply the SRP and a mf applicator pad for the EGP as it allowed me to spread it easily and evenly.

I used mf clothes to buff.

I found the EGP tricky to get an even thickness, what kinda hazing would I typically be looking for on the body work, quite heavy or quite light?


----------



## djcla (May 17, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> Im not one to buy stuff for the sake of it. This is was I use to great effect.
> 
> For applying the Super Resin Polish, we are lazy on here and say SRP. (http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/blue-perl-microfibre-applicator-pads-pkg/2/prod_186.html)
> 
> ...


thanks for that

could i use Eurow - Shag Pile Double Density Towels to buff and dry the car as it is a pack of 3? Also can the applicator be used to apply the Extra gloss Protection?


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Mother Goose, try a foam applicator for EGP next time to see what you think. That what I use. Mine hazes up reasonably heavy.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

djcla - I guess you could use those towels yes. Alot is personal opinion.

You could use the same applicator for the EGP, but as mentioned I prefer a foam applicator for it. That again is what I use and just what I prefer.


----------



## djcla (May 17, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> djcla - I guess you could use those towels yes. Alot is personal opinion.
> 
> You could use the same applicator for the EGP, but as mentioned I prefer a foam applicator for it. That again is what I use and just what I prefer.


found some £1 foam applicators that will do to start with, and the towell thing wasa cost saving exersize for now as it was starting to get expensive


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Well bare in mind the items I put up do last. If they are the £1 foam applicators on the CleanYourCar site, thats what I use for applying EGP.

The Blue pads are what I use to apply the SRP.

After that you want some good towels.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Cheers for the advice Neil, 

As for the rest of the application, I'll give it a go with mf pads later I think, I wanted to really work it into the paint last time so used the german applicator, very impressed with the finish.

djcla, I'm a newbie like you too and have been very impressed with the SRP+EGP combo.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Your welcome, hope that helps.

If you like the SRP and EGP combo, wait until you add wax ontop of it... Especially Collinite 915.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> Well bare in mind the items I put up do last. If they are the £1 foam applicators on the CleanYourCar site, thats what I use for applying EGP.
> 
> The Blue pads are what I use to apply the SRP.
> 
> After that you want some good towels.


I also use the blue pads for SRP - did SWMBOs Picasso on Sunday and used one slightly damp and the SRP seemed to go on much easier and thinner. Meant I could put a couple of coats on in reasonably quick time.

Those Eurow Double Density are good too - I use them to buff off SRP, CG Wet Mirror and my CG XXX Wax, seems to work ok.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Coops thats one thing I have yet to try, wetting the blue pad. I will do at some stage, likely using some Last Touch.


----------



## djcla (May 17, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> Well bare in mind the items I put up do last. If they are the £1 foam applicators on the CleanYourCar site, thats what I use for applying EGP.
> 
> The Blue pads are what I use to apply the SRP.
> 
> After that you want some good towels.


I bought the following the drying towel will have to wait for now, as i need to buy some EGP and possibly wax yet too, any recommended sites to get them from?

Blue Perl Microfibre Applicator Pads Pkg/2
Microfibre Wash & Polish Mitt
Eurow - Shag Pile Double Density Towels
Foam Wax Applicator


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

EGP, get from your local Halfords, they have the odd offer on too. Wax wize, thats a completely different ball game, there are lots of options out there for you. But I use Collinite 915, also on the clean your car site.

But let us know how you get on with your combination.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Neil, when you put your SRP on, do you put in on in a circular motion in tight circles in reasonably straight lines?

I think I'll damp down the german applicator when I apply it to my (or which ever car I have to attack next) car. I've also got those round brown mf pads from CYC, I'll give them a go as well and see how it works for me, the white side of the german pad didn't give me any jip though which was nice.

Next stage will be to get wax to go over the EGP, the finish was impressive, I didn't even think of waxing it lol


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Straight lines to be honest. I try to follow the flow of air over the car.

The wax adds a great level of durability to the products. Mine is still beading away several weeks later, since the 5th of April


----------



## djcla (May 17, 2008)

Got some EGP today does not seem a lot in a tub , does it last more than a car's worth?


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

It comes in a bottle doesn't it? If I remember correctly you can get a 325ml bottle or a 500ml bottle?


----------



## djcla (May 17, 2008)

isherdholi said:


> It comes in a bottle doesn't it? If I remember correctly you can get a 325ml bottle or a 500ml bottle?


yes 325ml was all they had


----------



## farcrygamer (Sep 6, 2007)

it's applied in very thin layers so it will last for very long :thumb:


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

You can leave the EGP on the paint for upto an hour to allow it to bond, and then apply a second coat a few hours after. It's recommended to apply the wax 24hrs after the coat of EGP, otherwise I believe it doesn't bond correctly?

I'm not sure if I should start another thread on this, but when I was applying SRP with the Sonus SFX hand applicator (with a yellow cutting side and a black sealant applicator side) I was worried that I was putting too little product as there wasn't really much going onto the paint and I wasn't sure how long I should work the product before it reaches it's optimum level. 
DaveKG says to apply it in circular motions first, then work it in with medium pressure and in straight lines, but I've no idea how long I should do this and what I should look out for which will tell me the polish has been 'worked'. It's buffed off easily though, but after 3 or so hits it's not made too much of a difference.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> Straight lines to be honest. I try to follow the flow of air over the car.
> 
> The wax adds a great level of durability to the products. Mine is still beading away several weeks later, since the 5th of April


How do you work it into thr surface then? Just back and forth up the line you've made?

I'll be interested in trying out your technique.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I generally with anything like that, try to use straight lines. As swirls catch the light better than straight lines, thats my theory about it all. Easier said than done of course.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

LOL right then, so working it in by going up and down (or back and forth, however you attack it) in a straigh line, I'll have to give this a go this weekend if the weather is nice


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Or go diagonally of course .


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> Or go diagonally of course .


ooo diagonal, I like you thinking!


----------

